# Black & White polkadot sweetheart dress



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2011)

So I saw this on Amazon UK and would love to know who in the US might carry something like this:


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 27, 2011)

Betsy Johnson use to design dresses like this one.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm all a drool over anything Betsey Johnson. Handbags, shoes, clothes, jewels. She's "Young" and quirky like me.

This is something similar to her style of dresses...... definitely the dots!!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, I love Betsey Johnson however I should specify I'm on a budget and it's for my eldest daughter's birthday present (in November). She loves retro clothing from the 40s and 50s especially since she Swing Dances.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 28, 2011)

this dress is on ebay 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Pleated-Polka-Dot-Rockabilly-Dress-Pin-Up-Swing-50s-40s-/110687184280?pt=AU_Womens_Clothing_2&amp;var=&amp;hash=item5f7798bb61#ht_2141wt_950


----------



## perfectlyem (Oct 28, 2011)

Check out www.modcloth.com. They often have a ton of really cool retro inspired dresses like the one you posted. They're sort of pricey but might be worth it if you're really wanting something like that.


----------



## jeanarick (Oct 28, 2011)

That dress is too frigging cute!!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow!! Beautiful!!


----------



## jimmyrodrics (Oct 29, 2011)

Ohh wow this dress is so pretty and is perfect for any occasion...Thanks for sharing!

*Mod edit - link removed


----------



## MakeUpFairy (Nov 15, 2011)

I love this dress!!!


----------



## katieemerton (Nov 15, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## sharonwills (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome dress!


----------



## TrinneanArcher (Oct 9, 2012)

That is a very cute girly dress. Sweetheart style combine with polka dot pattern looks amazing. You can buy similar kind of dress from various sites. Just browse in google with polka dot sweetheart dress and you will find many sites. You can get sweetheart dresses for less by online shopping. That's an Ebay product so can get it in many sites.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 9, 2012)

Not identical, but VERY similar: http://www.chicstar.com/storefront/listcategories.aspx?query=polka-dot+dress

Seems like something that most of the rockabilly boutiques would have, as well.

And here is what looks to be the SAME dress: http://www.chicstar.com/storefront/listproducts.aspx?Retro-Polka-Dot-Swing-Dress&amp;id=9394


----------



## Zubair (Oct 20, 2012)

Fashion is the soul of Style. Fashion and Fitness brings you all the info about Fashion Trends, Celebrities news and Gossips, Latest Trend, Beauty, Health and Beauty tips.


----------



## perfumery12 (Oct 21, 2012)

It is not only cute but a fabulous sweet dress.


----------



## Miss Capricorn (Oct 22, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## alysdare (Nov 21, 2012)

This dress is so lovely and cute.I like its designing so much.


----------

